# Ideas for how to throw a KILLER party



## Queenofhalloween666 (Sep 12, 2016)

Having been an event planner and someone who has had a haunt/party annually for close to 40 years now, friends and family as well as neighbours and people who drive by always ask for pointers and tips for Halloween. I created a few ebooks to help the creative juices follow. Please check them out and pass them on to others who may find them interesting. Thank you!

https://www.fiverr.com/queen_halloween


----------

